# AG is longer posting here... sorry :(



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

Removing everything I have here in response to the change in the terms.  Sorry!


----------



## RachelSilbes (Apr 28, 2015)

LOVE these! Good luck.


----------



## Maarika (Apr 19, 2015)

Your covers look really high quality!  
I also like your website.


----------



## stevenremington (Jun 17, 2014)

I like the Tempest cover. Looks like something I'd read


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2015)

Oh pretty! Do you do historical romance?


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

Tilly said:


> Oh pretty! Do you do historical romance?


I personally have never had someone request one before, but I don't think designing one would be an issue. Usually the biggest challenge with the genre in particular is finding good stock photos to work with.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2015)

klhynds said:


> I personally have never had someone request one before, but I don't think designing one would be an issue. Usually the biggest challenge with the genre in particular is finding good stock photos to work with.


Thank you. I will send you an email and see what you think. I've tried searching stock photos and can't find anything, but I figure cover designers have ninja search skills for finding the right stock piks


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

Tilly said:


> Thank you. I will send you an email and see what you think. I've tried searching stock photos and can't find anything, but I figure cover designers have ninja search skills for finding the right stock piks


Tilly, I just want to say that working with you was such a joy. I can't wait to show everyone your amazing cover we worked up. 

I also wanted to add that I've currently got plenty of spots open in my schedule for design. I hope I get the chance to work with more of you lovely people!


----------



## SherryJ (Feb 10, 2014)

She's awesome, folks!


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

SherryJ said:


> She's awesome, folks!


No, YOU'RE awesome! 

Added a new cover to the "Most Recents".... really excited about it! It was my first foray into Historical Romance!


----------



## harker.roland (Sep 13, 2014)

Do you do middle grade?

Your portfolio is blocked on my work PC


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

harker.roland said:


> Do you do middle grade?
> 
> Your portfolio is blocked on my work PC


I actually haven't had anyone come to me for the middle grade sort of genre yet, but I am always willing to design for whatever genre. I love doing new things and getting my hands into different styles. If you shoot me an e-mail, we can discuss the scope of your project to see if it's something I can do for you.


----------



## Amber (Dec 6, 2014)

Your work is absolutely stunning Kerry!


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

Amber said:


> Your work is absolutely stunning Kerry!


Thank you! And I must admit how much I admire your covers as well.


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

New cover from the studio tonight! It was super awesome working with Greg on this one.


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey everyone! Got some new work from the Studio to share. I've also got tons of space in my schedule going on, so if you're looking for excellent work with a very quick turnaround time, please drop me a line!


----------



## Mireiss (Apr 30, 2015)

Just wanted to say, I saw the original covers for Mountain Hold and The Golden Odyssey.  What you did with them was amazing!  Beautiful work.


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

Mireiss said:


> Just wanted to say, I saw the original covers for Mountain Hold and The Golden Odyssey. What you did with them was amazing! Beautiful work.


Thank you! Tyler was very pleased with the way they turned out too.


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

New from the studio tonight! Did a new "mock" cover, revised Tyler's covers as well as some newbies. 

My schedule is wide open!  Looking for a cover? Shoot me a line, I'd be happy to talk about your project with you.


----------



## onguard74 (Apr 3, 2014)

High quality covers! Love 'em!


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

onguard74 said:


> High quality covers! Love 'em!


Well thank you! I adore your covers in your signature.


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

Giving a friendly "bump!" I've got some new covers that I can't share just yet, but I'll post them as soon as I can for you all! I'm really excited for you all to see them!

I've been sort of quiet and inactive the past few weeks because my living situation became.... well, unlivable (rental had a leaky roof, yikes!)... so I had to pack up and get a change of scenery. My office is re-established and set-up, so I'm back in business!

*The Studio has tons of room for new clients available!*  Looking for a quality CUSTOM book cover? Please consider me! I love trying new genres and new things.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Some great coves! Do you happen to do custom artwork?


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

KL_Phelps said:


> Some great coves! Do you happen to do custom artwork?


If you mean custom illustrations and things of that nature, it just depends on the project. You'd have to let me know what you were looking for before I could give you a solid yes or no answer.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

klhynds said:


> If you mean custom illustrations and things of that nature, it just depends on the project. You'd have to let me know what you were looking for before I could give you a solid yes or no answer.


I've been searching out a new artist who can do something similar to my covers for Talking to the Dead and Getting A Head. Finding people who do actual art is proving quite tricky.


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

KL_Phelps said:


> I've been searching out a new artist who can do something similar to my covers for Talking to the Dead and Getting A Head. Finding people who do actual art is proving quite tricky.


I sent you a message, we'll see what we can do!


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey everyone!

Sorry for the long break! In-between moving into a new place and traveling to the marvelous Lubbock, Texas, I hadn't had time to make a post in a little bit. Check out the new work!

*And in case you missed it on the first post, I'm having a summer sale! E-Book and E-Book/Print packages are now $50 off!*


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

beautiful cover ... that _Mind If I Come In_ one ain't too bad either


----------



## AllyWho (May 16, 2015)

I think Kerry does fabulous work and she's great to work with, but I may be slightly biased


----------



## KGorman (Feb 6, 2011)

Gorgeous covers! Definitely bookmarking this thread/your site!


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

AliceWE said:


> I think Kerry does fabulous work and she's great to work with, but I may be slightly biased


I'm eagerly awaiting book #3, you know! 

Just posting a bump as a friendly reminder that my summer sale is going to be winding down in about 2 weeks!
*E-BOOK and E-BOOK PRINT COMBO packages are $50 OFF until SEPTEMBER 1st!*

We've had a lot of great projects happening this month that I can't wait to share with you all.  If you've got a project, feel free to drop me a line and we can discuss it! We've got lots of room in the schedule for more!


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

New projects from the studio! 

Also, last chance for my summer sale! *Schedule your cover project before September 1st and save $50 on e-book and e-book/print packages!*


----------



## Mr. RAD (Jan 4, 2011)

_The Factory_ is simply one of the best book covers I've ever seen!


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

I'll be sending you a new request tonight. Need to take advantage of that discount while I can


----------



## AllyWho (May 16, 2015)

I've started browsing images for book 3. I just need to write the blurb and I will send through a request to you


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

sent you the crazy idea I have for the next cover and I'll also email you one of my horrible sketches


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

KL_Phelps said:


> sent you the crazy idea I have for the next cover and I'll also email you one of my horrible sketches


*cough* stalker *cough*


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

kidding

by the way


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

geronl said:


> *cough* stalker *cough*


lol  if I was a stalker, I'd be sending pics ...well unless I was a hobo stalker who couldn't afford a phone that is

hmmm Hobo Stalker, I think I've come up with the idea of my next novel!


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

and you know as crazy as the idea of Hobo Stalker is, it's not really any weirder than a few of the ideas I've had over the years


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey everyone! Got some lovely new covers to share with everyone today! What do you all think?

First up.... a an e-book and print cover for one of my favourite clients, my mom! 

Next up, two covers for Murray Eiland Jr.  Can't wait for the rest of the books in this series!

Then we have a new science fiction novel by my good friend Greg Dragon. 

And finally, a cover we whipped up for a fellow K-Boarder!

My schedule is wide open for new bookings!  Feel free to drop me a line!


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

KL_Phelps said:


> and you know as crazy as the idea of Hobo Stalker is, it's not really any weirder than a few of the ideas I've had over the years


It could work.


----------



## AllyWho (May 16, 2015)

I just need to polish my blurb for book 3 and decide on a photo, then I will shoot you an email


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

AliceWE said:


> I just need to polish my blurb for book 3 and decide on a photo, then I will shoot you an email


I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

Got a new cover to show today.  Book three in Alice's wonderful regency romance series.


----------



## AllyWho (May 16, 2015)

I think that #3 is my favourite so far. Not that I'm biased or anything...


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

klhynds said:


> Hey everyone! Got some lovely new covers to share with everyone today! What do you all think?
> 
> First up.... a an e-book and print cover for one of my favourite clients, my mom!
> 
> ...


very nice!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Awsome!!!


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

AliceWE said:


> I think that #3 is my favourite so far. Not that I'm biased or anything...


I feel the same way. Maybe it because we just finished it, but I just really like this third one. You picked the perfect stock image for the couple.


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

TONIGHT! Fresh from the Studio, the incomparable Margaret Lake and her beautiful covers!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

In my totally unbiased opinion ... GORGEOUS.


----------



## AmberDa1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Stunning covers, especially the historical romance ones


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

AmberDa1 said:


> Stunning covers, especially the historical romance ones


Thank you!


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi everyone! Just wanted to give a friendly bump and tell you all that starting today, I'm having a sale for NaNoWriMo!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey, Kerry, save me a slot for week after this. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2015)

Kerry is awesome to work with and created this gorgeous cover for my upcoming release, Deviations!


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Hey, Kerry, save me a slot for week after this. Thanks.


You bet. 



Anma Natsu said:


> Kerry is awesome to work with and created this gorgeous cover for my upcoming release, Deviations!


It looks SO super all in 3D and whatnot.


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

*Hi everyone! Just wanted to remind you all that the NaNoWriMo sale is STILL GOING ON! Book before December 1st to lock in your discounted rate. *
Though, I'm considering extending the sale to the end of the year.

Here's a sci-fi/cyberpunk cover for my good friend Greg Dragon:


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Another great cover, Kerry. 

Can't wait to see the rest of my Regan series.


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

*NaNoWriMo Special has been EXTENDED!*
Let's get into that holiday cheer.
All e-book and print cover packages are $50 off until the end of the year!!​
I've got lots of room in my schedule. Get in touch today to lock in your rate!


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey all! Lots of new work coming out of the studio this week. I'm super excited to share with you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kerry, I get chills when I look at the covers you did for my Regan O'Reilly series. They are absolutely gorgeous.

And in case I didn't tell you, the covers you did for my Slice of Life series led to a record number of free downloads which led to a record number of audio book sales. I'm still getting page reads (KENP) nearly ten days later.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

those new covers are fantastic!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KL_Phelps said:


> those new covers are fantastic!


I love all the covers Kerry did for me.


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

KL_Phelps said:


> those new covers are fantastic!


I can't wait to post your latest cover!  I see on Facebook you've been hard at work. How goes the editing?


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi everyone! Phew! I can't believe that we're so close to Christmas. Still so much shopping to do.... so little time!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Stunning. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

*New year, new website!*​


----------



## SarcoPress (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi Kerry!

I love the new web site, and as usual, your covers are unbelievable. I especially love the two latest Tyler Danann covers (probably because I love that genre). When my novel is ready, I'm coming to you for sure!  

-Glenn


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

SarcoPress said:


> Hi Kerry!
> 
> I love the new web site, and as usual, your covers are unbelievable. I especially love the two latest Tyler Danann covers (probably because I love that genre). When my novel is ready, I'm coming to you for sure!
> 
> -Glenn


You're great, Glenn!  Thank you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Looking good!!!


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Looking good!!!


Thanks! Can't wait to work on more of your covers!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

klhynds said:


> Thanks! Can't wait to work on more of your covers!


One down, 11 more to go. Then I'll just have to write more books so you can do the covers.


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi all!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

WOW! As usual. Love those bookmarks.


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> WOW! As usual. Love those bookmarks.


You're always so nice.  Thank you!


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi everyone!

We have a lot of book cover projects going, just nothing ready to post just yet!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Who doesn't love a good tote bag? After all, readers will need something to carry those beautiful books in.


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello, hello! Got lots of new work to show from the studio.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I have to comment on mine first. They look so beautiful all together like that. Perfectly branded but distinct.

That artwork by Jason Heuser is stunning.

Okay, don't show me any more tote bags. I'm too weak. I already need a new coat rack (or is that tote rack) to hang up my collection. Kidding. At least I can see them if I can't have them.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

some really great stuff, can't wait til I have another one for you


----------



## renahobie (Feb 10, 2016)

Wow, your work is so beautiful... and inspiring!


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi all! Finally an update for you guys with new covers! Just letting you all know that I currently have a few schedule slots open, so if you're looking for a fantastic custom cover design, drop me a line!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Your typography is always spot on. And I love that display with the custom tablecloth.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JanaOnWheels said:


> In love with my new media banners by Hynds Studio!
> 
> Professional, patient, creative, timely -- worth every reasonable penny!
> 
> Thanks, Kerry!


I find Kerry to be very intuitive. She gets what we want and combines it with what she knows works. There are many good cover designers on KB, but Kerry is perfect for me.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

klhynds said:


> First up, S.L. Jesberger went to an author event last month and REALLY stood out with her custom sublimated tablecloth.


Okay, how do I get a tablecloth like that? How much would it cost? Did you do the design for it?


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

UnicornEmily said:


> Okay, how do I get a tablecloth like that? How much would it cost? Did you do the design for it?


Hi, Emily! Pricing on tablecloths is based on a few factors:
1.) Size: We can do standard 6' and 8' tablecloths. We can also get in 8' tablecloths that have little velro strips that convert to a 6' table if necessary. 
2.) Design: price depends on if we do simple wording on a solid colored tablecloth or if we do a fully custom digitally sublimated tablecloth. The one you see that S.L. Jesberger has is fully sublimated--the pattern is custom and etc. The sublimated would also be the route to go if you wanted to put, say, an image of your books on the tablecloth.

And yes, I try to make the process as easy as possible for you. I design the tablecloth and send it to you for approval. Once you give me the OK, I can go ahead and order it for you and have the tablecloth shipped right to your door. Nice and easy!

Feel free to send me a PM with your thoughts on what you need and I would be more than happy to send you over a quote!


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi everyone! Got some new stuff today! Check it out!


----------



## Seshenet (May 20, 2015)

Great stuff!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow! That USB drive is a fabulous idea. Looks great.


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

Holy cow! Has it been so long since my last post?  Things have been super duper busy!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just thinking about you. I'll have something for you soon. 

Wonderful covers as usual.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

the new covers are nice and like the idea of the cloths


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just thinking about you. I'll have something for you soon.
> 
> Wonderful covers as usual.


I can't wait! 



KL_Phelps said:


> the new covers are nice and like the idea of the cloths


Thanks! You need to remind me to make you a new Facebook graphic, since they've changed the layout of their pages.


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

*AHH! I'M SO EXCITED!*


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

They look great! What's the minimum order?


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> They look great! What's the minimum order?


We have a vendor that provides them, the minimum order is 250 of them. But it's nice because they are so easy to give away since everybody has a smartphone, or a kindle, or glasses.... I carry them around everywhere.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

klhynds said:


> *AHH! I'M SO EXCITED!*
> 
> So as you guys know, doing book covers is actually job #2 for me. My full-time job is as a t-shirt designer at a company called Xtreme Wear. We also do promotional items, which is great because it allows me to offer some great things to my author friends for giveaways and author signings.
> 
> ...


Those look awesome!


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

Howdy everyone! Time for my once-a-month check in.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2016)

I have to offer my thanks again to Kerry for the awesome cover for my upcoming novel Girl in the Forest! Already gotten so many compliments and can't wait to see it in print once I have it ready for release :-D



klhynds said:


> I love this time of year. It encourages authors to set goals and work on their novels.  I love seeing everyone being so creative. Here at the Studio, we're currently looking to partner with some of our local Creative Writing classes at the middle/high schools to create low-cost book covers for students writing novels during NaNoWriMo. It inspires people to pursue the arts while giving kids a much needed self-esteem boost--to see their finished novel looking clean and professional!


That is awesome! And your pup is adorable


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

Anma Natsu said:


> And your pup is adorable


Haha, don't let his cuteness fool you! He loves being right in the middle of everything I am doing.


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

Holy cow, time sure flies! I can't believe it's been two months since my last post, that's crazy! I've been hard at work on some new covers that I wanted to share with you.


----------



## PholkMedia (Dec 28, 2016)

Amazing work! It's cool to see how you go from a little photography station to a completely unique cover. It's really inspiring


----------



## Nicholas Erik (Sep 22, 2015)

Figured I should leave a positive recommendation here, since Kerry has done 8 (!) book covers for me and a number of banners/other items. Always fast, always does a great job. She also does a cool thing with the cover drafts, showing mock-ups displaying them in the Kindle Store and so forth. Which is a great touch for visualizing what your book will look like upon release.

In short: I'd definitely recommend working with her if you need a great designer. 

Nick


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Great work as always, Kerry. I can't wait to finish another book so you can design some new covers for me.


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

PholkMedia said:


> Amazing work! It's cool to see how you go from a little photography station to a completely unique cover. It's really inspiring


Thank you so much! It can be so frustrating to try and find the perfect stock image for something really specific. It's sometimes easier to put in the extra work to do it yourself.



Nicholas Erik said:


> Figured I should leave a positive recommendation here, since Kerry has done 8 (!) book covers for me and a number of banners/other items. Always fast, always does a great job. She also does a cool thing with the cover drafts, showing mock-ups displaying them in the Kindle Store and so forth. Which is a great touch for visualizing what your book will look like upon release.
> 
> In short: I'd definitely recommend working with her if you need a great designer.
> 
> Nick


Thank you for the kind words! It always means a lot.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Great work as always, Kerry. I can't wait to finish another book so you can design some new covers for me.


You know I always have room in my schedule for you, Margaret!


----------



## Rfoster (Jan 10, 2017)

I have a question for you book cover artists. I am a very prolific post apocalyptic author but one that makes his own covers. Oh I do alright but am limited with what i can do using cover creator templates. I am a very good marketer and know by playing with my own cover what sells and what doesn't by changing them up sometimes and adjust accordingly. My question is I have a big back list of books, would a new book cover artist be interested in saying a well published author was using one of their covers? I can change cover anytime I want to and I have seen that puts fresh sales on the table sometimes but I don't feel like investing in doing that when I can do something acceptable ( but not mind blowing or modern) myself. Plus i have time constraints, I am awaiting out come of Kindle Scout campaign and two Kindle single submissions as well as writing another book. I guess i am sort of looking for someone that wants some publicity, I also have a big twitter account @Solarprepper (32,000 real subs) I would be willing to run them some advertising regularly on as a barter exchange or as a intern or something. Here is my authors page https://www.amazon.com/Ron-Foster/e/B005D2U7BW Does it just sound like I am being cheap? (this biz is feast or famine at times) or does it sound like a good opportunity for a artist to get known a bit better and benefit from by paying thier dues and doing some good network cross platform marketing? Course if it works out maybe I start buying covers from the artist, I dunno, i still like making those things and sort of write a book off a draft cover.


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi everyone!


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi everyone. This is not the update I was planning on making, but life rarely goes the way we think it's going to.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry about the rocky boat, but I like the new name and I especially like the logo.


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Sorry about the rocky boat, but I like the new name and I especially like the logo.


Thank you, Miss Margaret. Thankfully the boat wasn't rocky for too long, and I am just relieved to be back at working on what I love to do.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

new name but same great work!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Really lovely work!  Bookmarked!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2017)

Boo on forced name changed, but the new name is quite lovely as is the new logo


----------



## Jordan Rivet (Jan 13, 2015)

I just want to weigh in with a plug for Aero Gallerie! Kerry recently designed new covers for the four books in my _Seabound_ series (below). I couldn't be happier with the new look, and I highly recommend doing business with Kerry.


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello, everyone! I'm absolutely dying to share the good news with you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2017)

That is awesome!!! Congrats!


----------



## inconsequential (May 4, 2016)

Congrats! The nomination is very much deserved!


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

***********


----------



## Red Riley (May 28, 2017)

Wow! I just have to finish a few novels...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Well deserved, Kerry. That cover is amazingly awesome. You're in the big time now!!!


----------



## RD (Dec 19, 2015)

Kerry is incredible, so easy to work with and insightful. The best at what she does in my opinion.


----------



## Tstarnes (Sep 25, 2013)

I wanna offer another plug for Kerry.  She does just amazing work and is a pleasure to deal with.  100% will work with her again.


----------



## Jack.Hardin (Jun 20, 2017)

Terrific work. Will keep you on record. All the best with the new name change.


----------



## Janeal Falor (Oct 25, 2014)

I just have to mention how much I loved working with Kerry. I had her make a new cover for You Are Mine in my signature below, because I feel like the current one I have is dated. I'm not showing off the new one just yet, but man, is it gorgeous! Plus, it perfectly conveys my story in that single image.

Kerry is amazing to work with and goes above and beyond what I've had other cover designers do for me. I highly recommend her.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Janeal Falor said:


> I just have to mention how much I loved working with Kerry. I had her make a new cover for You Are Mine in my signature below, because I feel like the current one I have is dated. I'm not showing off the new one just yet, but man, is it gorgeous! Plus, it perfectly conveys my story in that single image.
> 
> Kerry is amazing to work with and goes above and beyond what I've had other cover designers do for me. I highly recommend her.


So agree!!!


----------



## Tstarnes (Sep 25, 2013)

I recently had Kerry do another cover for me, and I was thrilled with the results.  She continues to be my go to for cover designs.


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi everyone! I know it's been a while since my last update, but things have been busy, busy, BUSY!


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi everyone! Long time, no talk! This fall was CRAZY--and my best ever for book covers, which is thanks to you!


----------

